# Polar Lights Speed Racer Mach V



## aussiecylon

Hi all,

I got my hands on a Mach V from Polar Lights and I want to modify it. This kit has some sort of 'engine' in the rear, but it looks crappy. So I got my hands on a cheap ebay built up, glue bomb Ferrari with a V12 and am planning on ripping out the engine and installing it either:

(a) in place of the kits engine in the rear, or
(b) cutting out a bonnet and installing it in front, where it should've been in the first place. 

My question is: was the Mach's engine *ever* shown on the cartoon? I don't really want to spend several hours watching the cartoon series on youtube...If it was, which episode was it? (so I can look it up).

I'm no fan of the show, I just bought the kit 'cos the car looked kinda cool and different. All my searches on the internet have revealed no information, except the Aoshima (??, I think) Mach 7 kit. (Which is what we know as the Mach 5) Now this is the kit I *should've* bought in the first place. There is also a diecast car with a detailed "GO V12" engine in the front. 

If I can find a picture of the engine in the cartoon, I'll use that to build up an engine. If the engine was never actually shown, well then, I can just use my imagination. 

Does anyone know??


----------



## Richard Baker

There were some shots of the engine up front in early episodes (IIRC the one with the blueprints hidden in the windshield glass).
The rear area was typically used for his kid brother to hide in. I have the diecast and will look at it tonight to see what they did and post a picture this weekend.


----------



## aussiecylon

As far as I can see, there is no engine in the rear of the Mach V. This was strictly used as a hideaway for the little brother and his pet chimp....

as seen here.....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15614032171/

and here....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15617537902/

and Speed Racer himself is obviously working on an engine in the front here....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14995955704/

and here are some pics I found of a diecast car with a really cool looking "GO V12" engine....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15616713565/

and here....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15614040451/

and here...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15431125340/

so my question is, "Is the engine in these pics an accurate depiction of the cartoon? Or is it just a figment of someone's imagination?" It is a very sweet looking engine and I'll probably just copy this as close as I can. 

This is the only information I can find on the internet. 

cheers


----------



## DCH10664

These same questions were brought up when Trekriffic done a build of the Mach 5. In the original Speed Racer cartoon the engine is shown several times to be in the front of the car. With the hood opening backwards of the way your average car hood opens. That being with the hood hinges towards the front of the car.

A little research into the matter revealed this,...."The company Polar Lights is currently manufacturing two 1/25-scale (according to the box) model kits in standard "glue" and snap-together variations (though the scale of the model inside is closer to 1/32). These can be built with or without the waterproof bubble canopy at the modeler's discretion. The kits feature a homing robot and separate jacks; and a rear engine (possibly a tip to NOW comics, which illustrated the engine in the rear)".

So as you can see the engine placement on this model is not accurate to the "cartoon". But rather it is accurate to a later comic book version of the Mach 5.


----------



## DCH10664

aussiecylon said:


> As far as I can see, there is no engine in the rear of the Mach V. This was strictly used as a hideaway for the little brother and his pet chimp....
> 
> as seen here.....
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15614032171/
> 
> and here....
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15617537902/
> 
> and Speed Racer himself is obviously working on an engine in the front here....
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14995955704/
> 
> and here are some pics I found of a diecast car with a really cool looking "GO V12" engine....
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15616713565/
> 
> and here....
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15614040451/
> 
> and here...
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15431125340/
> 
> so my question is, "Is the engine in these pics an accurate depiction of the cartoon? Or is it just a figment of someone's imagination?" It is a very sweet looking engine and I'll probably just copy this as close as I can.
> 
> This is the only information I can find on the internet.
> 
> cheers


I'm a big Speed Racer fan. And having seen all the original cartoon episodes several times over. I can tell you that the engine pictures you have here are as accurate as they can be. The truth is that the whole engine was never shown. The engine was really only shown a few times in the original cartoon. And then only very slight glimpses. The only thing that I can say is truly accurate is the 12 tube shaped things on the top of the engine.

So other than these 12 tubes. If you decided to make different modifcation to the engine. No one could say it wasn't accurate. Because the whole engine was never shown.


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks DCH10664, I think I'll just modify the Ferrari V12 engine with a few of those tubes and call it done.:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664

I'm just curious. Since you are going to build an engine and put it in the front of the car as it should be. Are you going to attempt to make the "V" shaped hood and make it open up backwards as well ???

I know that would take a lot of work and skill to do it. But it would be the first model/toy of the Mach 5 that ever had the hood 100% correct as it was in the original cartoon.

I have several Mach 5 toys/models. But NONE have the hood as it should be. It would be interesting to see it you could do it.


----------



## aussiecylon

Yes, that is my intention. I am planning on doing something like this....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14995955704/

Like you said, most cars I've seen have the bonnet opening up 'clam shell' style, with the front guards and bonnet as one piece. As you can see from the above pic, not accurate. 

The problem I will be faced with is that the little flap for the homing pigeon is also located in the front, so I will have to work around that. 

I will post pics when I get all my bits and pieces together and finalize my design modifications. I am also thinking of using my ebay glue bomb Ferrari's chassis, so I can have a detailed chassis also. Haven't decided yet....maybe that will be a headache I can do without!!!:freak:


----------



## Zombie_61

aussiecylon said:


> ...The problem I will be faced with is that the little flap for the homing pigeon is also located in the front, so I will have to work around that...


Just an fyi, that location is incorrect as well. The shape of the "hatch" changed occasionally (probably depending upon who was creating the animation cells for that particular episode) but, as you can see here, it was located in the center of the hood/bonnet near the upper center point of the "M":


----------



## aussiecylon

Yes Zombie, I have noticed that the car changes slightly from episode to episode, and even from scene to scene. Like you mentioned, probably depending on who was the artist that particular day!! That's the reason I won't be taking the build too seriously. I will try to stick with the overall universally accepted look and feel of the car, but on some details, I just may take some creative, artistic liberties....(just like the original artists!!!)......


----------



## DCH10664

aussiecylon said:


> Yes, that is my intention. I am planning on doing something like this....
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14995955704/
> 
> Like you said, most cars I've seen have the bonnet opening up 'clam shell' style, with the front guards and bonnet as one piece. As you can see from the above pic, not accurate.
> 
> The problem I will be faced with is that the little flap for the homing pigeon is also located in the front, so I will have to work around that.
> 
> I will post pics when I get all my bits and pieces together and finalize my design modifications. I am also thinking of using my ebay glue bomb Ferrari's chassis, so I can have a detailed chassis also. Haven't decided yet....maybe that will be a headache I can do without!!!:freak:


Well I certainly have to give you an "A" for ambition ! I've seen several of these kits built. But never has anyone tried to make the hood accurate. As for the flap for the Homing Robot compartment. 
A person could actually opt to delete it altogether and still be accurate(IMO). Because in any pic of the hood, the homing robot compartment is not shown. It's as if it's a seamless compartment. You never see the outline of the compartment unless the robot is being released.

But however you decide to do this. I will be waiting to see your progress. I have two of these models in my stash. And if you are able to make the hood look right. Then maybe I will get brave enough to try it.


----------



## aussiecylon

Anyone know which episodes of the cartoon the engine was shown?? however briefly, just so I can have a look? There are way too many episodes on youtube, (and not enough hours in the day to watch them all!!!) The engine was shown in the first episode, but apparently, this is the 'old' engine. Pops designed a 'new' engine and it was seen in the first and second episodes, however, only as design drawings......which I guess will have to do......

Here is the 'old'engine.....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15635664626/

and the 'new' engine....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15472740169/

pops with his prototype at a board meeting....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15659440795/


----------



## DCH10664

Go to YouTube.com The episode is called The Great Plan (Part 1) at about 16:42 you will get a quick glimpse. Same as the attached pic. It's the best pic of the engine that I know of. Hope it helps.

And it seems that I was wrong about there being 12 tubes. In fact, I thought the tubes pointed up on the engine. Not to the sides as shown. Guess my memory is slipping. Sucks getting old !! lol.


----------



## aussiecylon

Yep, the pic shows the 'old' engine. Same as what I posted. The 'new' engine does indeed have the upright pipes, so getting old ain't so bad....:thumbsup:


----------



## aussiecylon

Well, here we go....had a spare hour to play today and this is what I did......

spliced some electrical tape to use as a guide as to where to cut
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15523500800/

used a scriber to cut through the plastic
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15088400004/

almost there
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15088992733/

cut through and looks good
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15088990523/

This is how it will look like
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15522950268/

I think I will get rid of the square hole where the homing pigeon robot goes. A small hinge on front and that will do it. 

More pics coming tomorrow of the Ferrari engine which I will modify.

cheers


----------



## DCH10664

aussiecylon said:


> Well, here we go....had a spare hour to play today and this is what I did......
> 
> spliced some electrical tape to use as a guide as to where to cut
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15523500800/
> 
> used a scriber to cut through the plastic
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15088400004/
> 
> almost there
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15088992733/
> 
> cut through and looks good
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15088990523/
> 
> This is how it will look like
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15522950268/
> 
> I think I will get rid of the square hole where the homing pigeon robot goes. A small hinge on front and that will do it.
> 
> More pics coming tomorrow of the Ferrari engine which I will modify.
> 
> cheers


WoW !!!  That's a GREAT job on the hood. And I agree,....If I ever get around to building one of my Mach 5's. And try to do the hood as you have done. I will get rid of the homing pigeon hole as well. The outline of it is never even shown unless they are getting ready to release it. 
Looking forward to more updates. And curious to see this new engine !


----------



## aussiecylon

Some more pics as promised......

I started off with a Ferrari Daytona coupe model I bought of ebay. I just wanted the V12 engine.....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15096231224/

and here's that wonderful V12 under the hood....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15530758878/

and here it is out of the car.... that air cleaner's gotta go.....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15531339520/

and a few seconds later, it's gone!!.....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15096237694/

I'm thinking of "maybe", or "maybe not" using the Ferrari dash, it is pretty cool looking.....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15096235854/

and I'm also thinking of "maybe" utilising the Ferrari chassis. That way I'll have a full exhaust system, suspension system and all the nice little details. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15096813543/

I think the Mach V is a little "skinny". The Ferrari chassis will have to be heavily modified to fit.....or I can modify the Mach V by widening it by about 7mm to fit the Ferrari chassis....don't know which way I'll go yet.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## -Hemi-

WOW!

The V-12 is impressive even without it being a Turbo'd engine I bet that think hauls the mail! ANYONE know any "specs" to the V-12? I'd like to know a little more on that engine!

NICE job on the hood too!


----------



## DCH10664

I agree,....I think this model of the Mach 5 is a bit skinny (IMO). The cartoon always made the car look to have a wide wheel base. And I think it would look better just a little wider. Not much. But a little. Although I'm not sure how you would go about making it wider ???

And I like the V-12 :thumbsup: It's a wicked looking engine. Can't wait to see more on this build.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Aussie I think you're on the right track (so to speak!) with the direction you're going with this build. I love the Idea of using the Ferrari engine and chassis...I've always thought the Mach 5 reminded me of an Italian car in the body styling and aesthetic. I think you should use both engine and chassis, even though it means major modification...All that beautiful extra detail is going to make the build stand out from the crowd. I flipped through your album and saw the Cylon Raider with the exposed engine and damaged hull... if you're capable of that kind of work then modifying this kit should present little challenge! Very nice work, and I'm itching to see more!


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks Whiskeyrat, I think what I'll probably end up doing is to widen the Mach V body by maybe around 10mm (give or take), and also 'thin' the Ferrari chassis by a few mm to match. A lot of messing around, but should look pretty good when finished. I'm not a fan of the show, (I don't remember it being on TV when I was a kid, probably not aired here in Australia), so I'm not aiming for a super duper accurate car. (no emotional ties!!) and I'll probably add my own details etc. I have a cool idea for the paint....white but with either a pearl or metallic finish...
And as for the Cylon Raider engine, it's amazing what you can do with a few household items isn't it? I built that from a flouro light starter and a handful of electronic resistors, capacitors and tiny transformers etc I scavenged from a broken TV and photocopier!! The pointy end is a cut off section of a silicone tube nozzle and I have a flickering tea light LED in there that flickers yellow, simulating a fire!! It's pretty cool.


----------



## DCH10664

aussiecylon said:


> Thanks Whiskeyrat, I think what I'll probably end up doing is to widen the Mach V body by maybe around 10mm (give or take), and also 'thin' the Ferrari chassis by a few mm to match. A lot of messing around, but should look pretty good when finished. I'm not a fan of the show, (I don't remember it being on TV when I was a kid, probably not aired here in Australia), so I'm not aiming for a super duper accurate car. (no emotional ties!!) and I'll probably add my own details etc. I have a cool idea for the paint....white but with either a pearl or metallic finish...
> And as for the Cylon Raider engine, it's amazing what you can do with a few household items isn't it? I built that from a flouro light starter and a handful of electronic resistors, capacitors and tiny transformers etc I scavenged from a broken TV and photocopier!! The pointy end is a cut off section of a silicone tube nozzle and I have a flickering tea light LED in there that flickers yellow, simulating a fire!! It's pretty cool.


Your idea for the paint job sounds pretty cool ! I've seen the Mach 5 painted in various ways and colors. But never as you are talking about. It should look good.

Emotional ties or not. The Mach 5 has a really wicked body design. And looks good as it is. But I get the feeling yours is going to turn out to be something extra special. Looking forward to seeing more. :thumbsup:


----------



## aussiecylon

Well, I had a spare half an hour or so today and thought I'll pull out the Mach V. I'll let the following pics tell the story:

Comparison of the Mach V and the Ferrari Daytona. Almost the same length, but the Mach V is so much thinner:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15819433372/

This gives you an idea of just how much thinner:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15632053649/

The Mach V chassis sitting on the Ferrari chassis:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15817880095/

OK...here goes the first cuts....one at the rear and one at the windscreen:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15817883045/

Glued a strip at the rear with a 15mm extension:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15815985111/

Now for the front....I cut along the bonnet lines to allow the fenders to spread out:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15633016400/

I then glued in another 15mm extension at the windscreen....the whole front end is now much wider than stock. Compare this with the first pic:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15815983981/

Mach V sitting on the Ferrari chassis. Compare this with the earlier pics to see the difference:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15817871625/

Now this is starting to take shape. Obviously a lot of body work still to be done. The Ferrari chassis still needs to be modified, I have to shorten the wheelbase by only about 5mm or so, and cut off about the same (or maybe a tad more) on the width. 

Enjoy the pics!!


----------



## DCH10664

I think you are well on your way to building the perfect Mach 5. The wider body has been something this model needed bad.
IMO, this wider body more closely resembles the Mach 5 from the original cartoon.

But this Polar Lights model is believed by many to be based on the Mach 5 drawn in the Speed Racer comic book series produced by NOW Comics. Because the NOW Comics version showed the engine to be in the rear of the car. Just as it is in this model.

But NOW Comics was not consistent in how they drew the Mach 5 body. Some issues showed a wider body. As it was in the cartoon. And in some issues an even wider body than the original. While other issues showed a slimmer body. As it is in the model. 
So I'm guessing they chose the slimmer version just to keep costs down. By using less plastic.

Wikipedia also claims that even though the Polar Lights model claims it is 1/25 scale. That the true scale of the model is more like 1/32. But I'm not sure what they base this claim on.
So I'm just curious to know what is the scale of the Ferrari model you are using ???


----------



## aussiecylon

I am not entirely sure what scale the Ferrari is, but it appears to be in the 1/24 or 1/25 scale. The Ferrari wheels and tyres are a little bit too big to fit in the Mach V's wheelwells....also, the Ferrari seats are much bigger than the Mach V seats...not just a little bit, but MUCH bigger....also the Ferrari steering wheel and dash are much bigger....so perhaps the Mach V actually is 1/32???
I'll get a picture up of these parts tomorrow to compare.


----------



## aussiecylon

Here are the photos of various parts between the two cars for scale comparisons:

Here are the seats....Ferrari on left, Mach V on right. Huge difference:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15205011373/

Here's a 1/32 Viper pilot sitting on the Ferrari seat:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15639026418/

and on the Mach V seat:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15822554901/

Huge difference in interior tub sizes:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15204464174/

1/32 pilot sitting in Ferrari tub:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15639259937/

and in the Mach V tub:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15824436515/

Huge size difference in dashboard size:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15825985592/

However, not much difference in tyre diameter:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15800783376/

So what scale is the Mach V?? I would say it's a bit of a mish mash...some parts are more likely to be 1/32ish....and some parts 1/25ish...simply... I dunno:freak:


----------



## DCH10664

After having looked at your photos. And having skimmed through a few episodes of the original cartoon. I am inclined to agree with you. Some parts seem more likely to be 1/32ish and some parts 1/25ish.

I skimmed some episodes. And paid attention to how high the back of the seat came up behind Speed. Most shots show the seat back coming up almost even with the top of Speed's shoulders. And taking into account that Speed was not portrayed to be very tall by comparison to most men on the show. 
And assuming your 1/32 pilot is an average size man. Being taller than Speed. I would guess that at least the Mach 5 seats and the pilot are close to the same scale. But that the Mach 5 dash and the pilot are not the same scale.

So I would say that you summed it up perfectly when you said, "it's a bit of a mish mash".


----------



## aussiecylon

I would probably say that the overall size of the car is roughly 1/25ish, but way, way to skinny, making the interior a very, very tight squeeze. I tend to think that the guys at Polar Lights built the body and then thought, "#@!*, the seats don't fit!!" and opted for the smaller 1/32ish size interior, hoping that no one would notice :freak:
I really think that this could have been a really nice kit if they only took the time to research the car more thoroughly and include a detailed chassis and engine like almost every other car kit out there. As it is out of the box, it's a rather disappointing, very basic kit. 
But then again, if it was perfect out of the box, I wouldn't have anything to modify!! And I very rarely build stock out of the box!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aussiecylon

Played around with the chassis today. 

Here's the stock Ferrari chassis:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15221393964/

and the 7mm I've cut off:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15223998703/

and glued back together:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15657888627/

more coming.....


----------



## whiskeyrat

Right on aussie I was hopin you'd do the mods to this one, it's a great idea and I think you've got a good handle on it already... The image on your flickr of the widened body sitting on the Ferrari chassis is what sold it for me. Looks awesome!


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks Whiskeyrat....I'm currently working on it as we speak, and am running into some fitment issues. The Ferrari interior tub is too big, so I dug around my scratchbuilding pile of used, broken kits and pieces, and found a smaller tub. Don't know what it's from, but seems to fit better. With a bit of cutting and messing around, I reckon it may work out fine. A lot of work ahead of me.....:freak:

I'll take some pics tonight and post them up for you guys to see the mess I'm in..

cheers


----------



## aussiecylon

OK...here's where I'm at right now. Changed my mind (again) and am using the Ferrari interior tub (again)...well....at this stage anyway:freak:

I decided to work on the rear hatch to make it fit the widened body.

Marked where I want to cut....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15663715799/

cut the hatch in two pieces....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15227449894/

glued in a 15mm wide strip....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15227448834/

here it is trial fitting....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15662209068/

close up view...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15227445844/

front view...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15230071833/

I thought I would have to make the bulged bit behind the driver a little wider to compensate for the wider body, but I think it looks fine as it is. The last two pics show this bulge clearly, and I reckon it looks OK. What do you guys reckon?? It fits behind the Ferrari seat quite nicely. I may widen it just a tad.....maybe not...

More as it happens.....:wave:


----------



## aussiecylon

OK, it seems that the fitment issues I had earlier with the Ferrari tub have been solved...(kinda...)

I hacked apart the tub as the front and rear portions were protruding too much into the Mach V body and causing the aforesaid fitment issues:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15855990855/

The more I look at this seat, the more I'm not "feeling" it....the headrest protrudes too much above the body:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15855344382/

yep, that's more like it....a swift attack with a saw and it looks so much better....it looks like a bigger version of the stock Polar Lights seat in the kit, only better!!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15855342812/

here's what it looked like before the seat lobotomy:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15670201417/

and after....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15668627930/

The seats look better without the headrests. The bulge on the rear hatch matches better as well. 

More as it happens....:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664

WoW !!! You have been busy ! And have done some excellent work too :thumbsup: This is a wicked build !

You may have already checked this. But I was just thinking that the back of the seats "might" be sitting too high. What I mean is the seats might be higher than the windshield. Which wouldn't look right. But again, maybe you have already checked this. Not trying to criticize. Just trying to head off any problems you might have.


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks for pointing that out....didn't think of that.. the more I look at it, the more I think you're right. Talking about windscreens, the stock windscreen that came with the kit won't fit, (obviously), hmmmm....didn't think of that either!!!
You modify one little bit, and find out something else won't fit....so you modify _that_ piece....only to find the _next_ piece won't fit properly....so then you modify _that_ piece.....and so on....and so on..:freak:
I'll be working on it tonight, so more pics to come....


----------



## DCH10664

aussiecylon said:


> Thanks for pointing that out....didn't think of that.. the more I look at it, the more I think you're right. Talking about windscreens, the stock windscreen that came with the kit won't fit, (obviously), hmmmm....didn't think of that either!!!
> You modify one little bit, and find out something else won't fit....so you modify _that_ piece....only to find the _next_ piece won't fit properly....so then you modify _that_ piece.....and so on....and so on..:freak:
> I'll be working on it tonight, so more pics to come....


Well don't feel bad,.....I didn't even think about the windshield not fitting now !! :freak: But that "might" not be too bad to fix. After all, to make it more realistic. You would have to of cut the windshield. Because the windshield is just one piece. But the doors are suppose to open. I know the doors don't actually open on the model. But the windshield would have to be cut where the door seams are at. To make it look like the doors could open.

But from what I've seen of your modeling skills so far. I got faith that you can take care of this problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## aussiecylon

Funny you should mention the doors...I _was_ thinking of cutting them out so I can have opening doors.....and also the rear boot lid....as well as the bonnet.....I'm about 1/10th of the way through this build, and I'm thinking that I just shoulda bought the Aoshima kit!!!:drunk:


----------



## aussiecylon

OK, here's what I've been doing over the last couple of days...

I cut out the rear hatch, it needs a lot more work done to it:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15268074223/

The rear hatch, almost finished. I filled up the little hole on the bump, and added a support channel to hold the hatch in place:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15701950547/

Started working on the front end. Glued support strips in place. Obviously a lot of work still to be done:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15861901816/

A quick mock up of where I'm currently at. I'm thinking the seats may be about 3mm too high, but that's an easy fix I'll probably do at a later date. The engine fits quite nicely, except for those two red oil filters at the front. Might have to get rid of them, or make them a little smaller:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15700209668/

This car will have slight modifications done to the body, mainly the front end. Not radical changes, but slight, subtle improvements that only the real "die hard" fans will pick out. 

More updates as they happen.:wave:


----------



## aussiecylon

Time for another update. Been working on this in my spare time and this is where I'm at now.

I built a boot compartment for the monkey and the kid brother to hide in!! It's going to be a very tight squeeze getting the exhaust system in there, but I'll make it work....(somehow)...:drunk:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15708189148/

Puttied up the front end. Still a lot more to do, but it's getting there. Compare this to the photo in my previous post. I'm not sure whether to keep the little wing tips (between the pointy fenders) straight, or curve them a bit, or make them angled.... :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15893697691/

I've cut off the bottom section of the nose from the stock Polar Lights kit and glued it in place. A bit of putty, and she'll be right. Now I have to make a scoop that goes under this bit and somehow marry it up to the fenders and the chassis:freak:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15708389010/

enjoy the pics...and my sanity while it lasts!!:tongue::roll:

I will post more as it happens......


----------



## DCH10664

The Aoshima Kit !!  I could only find one that had a price on it. And it was $256.00  And honestly I wasn't that impressed. Your build looks more accurate. And you aren't even trying to stay "diehard" accurate to the cartoon.

Making the doors open !!!! You surely got more guts and skills than I got. That's not anything I would even attempt.
As for making the wing tips between the fenders straight, curved, or angled. Since you aren't trying to make a diehard replica. It's really just a matter of what you think looks best.

But in regards to the overall build. It's blowing my mind all that you have done. It's really looking great ! :woohoo:


----------



## aussiecylon

DCH10664....$256 ?? that doesn't sound right...here's a link to HobbyLink Japan:
http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS04320/Sci

Been playing with the Mach V's front end and decided to put on one of the front headlight covers to see how it would look. OH OH....someone stuffed up....and that someone would be me In my haste to cut up the Polar Lights chassis, I didn't take into account the headlight curved edge, and cut that piece off. This pic will explain what I mean:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15283714043/

Luckily I keep all my offcuts in a small box until the project is completed, and managed to find the required pieces. So if anyone out there is contemplating doing the same build, don't cut these pieces off!! Here is a piece in place....not glued in yet:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15901378871/

Here is the offending piece....that little round bit in the centre is supposed to be the headlight...Polar Lights could've done much better than that!! I'm not sure whether to light this kit or not...nothing drastic, just headlights, tail lights and maybe a couple of fibre optics on the dashboard....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15717588217/

Just wanted to share this little stuff up in case anyone else is thinking of doing the same....learn from my mistakes...

More updates as they happen....

cheers


----------



## whiskeyrat

Aussie you're progress looks really good! The kind of modifications you're doing to this model are similar to my current build...you're adding in a lot of detail and features that weren't included with the kit, but should have been. And you're doing it by the seat of your pants... no plan, no guide, just sheer nerve and ingenuity! (And a few mistakes along the way). I'm rooting for ya on this one!


----------



## DCH10664

The link you gave reads "discontinued". But it does list a more reasonable sounding price of $30.44
I first found it on a site through a google search. That read $256.00 and can't find it now. But have just found the model on amazon for $75.99. But even at that price, I can't see me buying it.
Although I did just buy the Horizon models version of the Mach 5 off of Ebay for $20.00. And it's even more inaccurate than any of the other versions. But that's okay. I'm not planning to use it to build a Mach 5.

Glad to see you kept the cut off piece. That shouldn't be too hard to fix. And yes, Polar Lights could have done way better with that head light. But I think their laziness shows up in several areas on this model. If they had put half the time into designing this model. As you have fixing it. They would have put out something special !!

As for lighting this model,......I have given that some thought. In the original cartoon, the Mach V did have what they called "Special Illumination". Which allowed him to see further and more clearly than with ordinary head lights. These lights seemed to be like projector lights. And I know that you can buy very small projector lights. But I'm just wondering if it will really make a difference in how the model looks when they are turned on ? Or will it just look no different than it would lighting it with an ordinary LED ?

In any case, you're doing some fantastic work here. And I'm looking forward to seeing what is next. :wave:


----------



## aussiecylon

Whiskeyrat...I've been seeing what you're doing to your build and mine doesn't even come close.....you've really hit it out of the park with yours, mine is just a basic "improvement" over the stock kit. Your build is on a whole other level!!

DCH10664...I think I'll just use normal LEDS...I may or may not light this one up....haven't decided yet. Let me guess....you're going to build a sci-fi craft with the kit you just bought?? I've been thinking of that too, the Mach V would look cool as some sort of space craft, or flying car like the DeLorean of Back to the Future....

OK, just a small update, only a couple of pics, more to come later.

I've been thinking of how to make a front scoop for the Mach V. I've been toying with using different shaped bottles to use, but I couldn't find one that was just _"right"_. Then it hit me like a lightning bolt. The answer was practically staring at me in the face. My iphone cover!!! I bought a few of these really cheap at a market and just _knew_ they'd come in handy one day!!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15733827878/

A quick cut:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15921271335/

and just a quick look of where it will go:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15733975420/

It is a little bit too big and needs a lot of modification to fit properly, and when I get around to it, rest assured, they'll be some pics here for you to see!!:thumbsup:

More updates as they happen.:wave:


----------



## DCH10664

I actually just got the Horizon models Mach 5 today  So much for that idea. It turns out this model is solid resin :drunk: So it's useless for my idea. The idea of making a sci-fi craft is interesting. And the Back to the Future idea is a cool one as well. I've seen different cars done up BTTF style. They are pretty cool.

But my idea was to do a sort of Retro-Futuristic Spy car. Adding 30 caliber machine guns, an EMP cannon, oil slick, tire spikes, and boat and submarine-like capabilities. With propellers and a hydro-dynamic propulsion system. Not made to drive on the bottom of a lake, river, etc. And possibly lighted. And painted sort of like the old Mako Shark Corvette.

But is looks like I will have to use one of the Polar Lights Mach 5's I have in my stash.

Using the phone cover for the underside scoop is brilliant :thumbsup: And could be used in a number of situations. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## aussiecylon

DCH10664...so an ultra-modern-futuristic James Bond Aston Martin??:thumbsup: Cool idea. I'm thinking of using the Polar Lights kit and converting it into a one seater sci-fi fighter. No wheels and tyres, add some wings, some laser cannons and a pod racer engine with opening bonnet etc...another project for another time...:freak:

Here's what I've done so far with the phone cover. Cut a bit off the top and made it a little narrower:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15740486539/

A bit of glue, and we have a scoop!!!:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15900705876/

Next on the agenda, I need to find some headlights in my kit bashing stash. Found these from an old vintage car.....they might work:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15739066188/

And now I need something to put them in....another scrounge around the kit bashing box and I found some of these...nozzles from supa glue tubes...hmmm, this might work too....
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15739064948/

Yep....I think they don't look too bad....I cut the nozzles and just used a small section of the screw end. As you can see, the headlights are just sitting there, the right one has shifted...not glued in....have to paint first. A closer look at the scoop. A bit of work still to be done on it, but you get the general idea of what it looks like and the direction I'm heading:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15900702446/

Well, that's it for now. More updates as they happen.:wave:


----------



## DCH10664

The scoop looks great ! As does the headlights. And those glue tips came in quite handy. I save odds and ends ,bits and scraps too. You never know how you can use these things. I save any little thing that looks a bit interesting. Or looks like it has potential.

As narrow as this kit is. I think it would be easy to make it a single seat fighter. The extra room in the cockpit would give you space to make some really cool control panels. Possibly making it the front end of a X-wing type of craft. The possibilities are really endless for what could be done. I've even given thought to merging the front of the Mach V with the rear of some other car.


----------



## ViperRecon

This is the kit to have if you don't want to do the mods yourself: http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10009048 - much better than Polar Lights and Aoshima versions out of the box (nice and curvy, not too skinny) and it came with a Speed figure. Unfortunately, it's long out of production.

That said, you're doing some nice work here! The Mach 5 is one of my all-time favorite fictional cars.

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## aussiecylon

WOW...that is a very nice kit, has everything that the car should have....the proper 6 holes in the wheels, the proper looking GOV12 engine, proper interior. Only thing I can see wrong is the hood opening. Better than most kits out there though, I agree. Thanks for the link, I will be using those images as reference for my build now. :thumbsup:


----------



## ViperRecon

You're welcome! Here are some build-up pics from the Club M website as well (it's in Japanese but the links are easy to find at the top): http://www.clubm.co.jp/web/html/frame/mach/mach.html

There was another kit by an outfit called Streamline that was also very well regarded for its day - it and its companion Racer X's Shooting Star show up on eBay from time to time. It's nice, but I think you already have it beat...

There is also a release by Horizon and a remote control version by Imai if I am not mistaken...

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## DCH10664

ViperRecon said:


> You're welcome! Here are some build-up pics from the Club M website as well (it's in Japanese but the links are easy to find at the top): http://www.clubm.co.jp/web/html/frame/mach/mach.html
> 
> There was another kit by an outfit called Streamline that was also very well regarded for its day - it and its companion Racer X's Shooting Star show up on eBay from time to time. It's nice, but I think you already have it beat...
> 
> There is also a release by Horizon and a remote control version by Imai if I am not mistaken...
> 
> Mark in Okinawa


Imai, if I'm not mistaken, makes a regular plastic version as well. The Horizon version is resin. And not even as good as the Polar Lights version, IMO.
But in addition to making the Mach V & Shooting Star. Streamline also made a GRX model. It's a wicked looking car from the original cartoon. And as far as I know they are the only ones to ever make a model of the GRX. They are extremely hard to find. And if you do find one, you will pay dearly for it.

What we really need is for Moebius to make these three cars ! But that's not likely to happen.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Looking better and better *aussie! *Using the iphone case was a brilliant idea! The car is looking more and more like the actual cartoon. The kit as molded looked too skinny even to me, and I haven't watched Speed racer in probably 20 years... I did have a toy Mach 5 which had the monkey and kid and some other attachments, and it was good sized too, about a foot long... I sold it on Ebay a couple years back, and now I'm regretting it because it could probably come in handy for some reference photos for you. My bad! Too bad that resin kit is OOP it looks really nice...


----------



## Gemini1999

I'll tell you...

When Polar Lights first came out with a kit if the Mach 5, I was thrilled. I watched ever episode of Speed Racer back in the late 1960s and I knew every part of the car so well, I can still draw it from memory. When I got the kit, there were so many inconsistencies compared to what I knew in my head. I even bought a couple of Japanese kits of it, but there were still flaws in the overall design. I've bought almost every diecast version (except the Uni Five version) of the car...even the ReSaurus toy version...which really isn't too bad.

You'd think that with as many times that a plastic kit was made of the Mach 5, someone would get it right.

I've Bern following this thread and its a pretty courageous effort to cobble one together. I can't wait to see how it turns out!

Bryan


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks for the comments and links guys. I haven't worked on this thing for a few days due to work commitments. I have a few days off now, and will do a bit to it, not much, as I have other things to do, (with Christmas just around the corner etc).... Of course I'll post some pics as well...:thumbsup:

Just to re-iterate, I am *not* trying to build an exact replica of the car, just trying to improve on the Polar Lights kit. I will add subtle changes to my taste....you may or may not like the end result. I never saw the cartoon and I don't remember it being on TV here, so I have no 'emotional' ties to this whatsoever.. I just saw the Mach V kit and thought it was a pretty cool little car. And it just snowballed from there....:freak:

More updates as they happen....:wave:


----------



## aussiecylon

OK guys, had some spare time and worked on this for a bit. 

I decided to glue the rear hatch to the body:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15954824901/

Next, I decided to cut out an opening for the rear license plate. After seeing a couple of different toy car/models of the Mach V, I realised that some of them had this feature wrong. So I flicked through my screen caps of the car and made mine more accurate. Still not 100% accurate, but really close. I would have to re-do the entire rear panel to make it 100%.....sorry, but that just aint gunna happen!!!Like I said, I'm not trying to make an exact replica of the Mach V:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15956136282/

I then slightly modified a boot/trunk compartment that I had previously made:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15771149997/

And here it is in place:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15769512480/

This is what it looks like at this point in time. I'm still not happy with the front end....I need to make a bigger contour from the centre pointy bit to the outer pointy fenders (does that make sense??) The side scoops still need a ton of work done, as does the front end.....and , well....the rear end..:freak:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15770855989/

And yes, I can see major problems with the windscreen support....:drunk: just taking it one step at a time......ohh.., and I think I've changed my sick, twisted, delusional mind again...I don't think I'll be cutting out those damn doors after all....I don't think my sanity could take it!!!

more updates as they happen.

:wave:


----------



## scottnkat

it is coming right along - far out, man


----------



## whiskeyrat

Excellent work on the body, the width looks a lot better to my eye now... I see what you're talking about when you say you need to make a better contour from the pointy nose to the fenders, the line delineating the two looks like it could use some sharpening, but I don't think that will take much effort. The windshield support does look a bit iffy...have you considered simply cutting it out completely and fabricating a new one entirely from sheet plastic? Looks like you could cut down just in front of the door line, then along the body line created by the door and hood opening. Sorry, not trying to create more work for you *Aussie*, just drooling thinking what I might do lol!


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks for the comments guys. As for the windscreen support, I have considered cutting it off and scratching up my own. Which is probably what I'll end up doing. Along with forming some sort of windscreen.....:freak:
Well, I got a bit bored with working on the body today, so I decided to switch it up a bit. I was looking at my seats, and the more I looked, the more I didn't like 'em.

So I decided to shape them a bit to more closely resemble the cartoon and to fit more 'snugly' into the tub:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15344876613/

here's the driver's seat before shaping:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15778495819/

here's the driver's seat, see how it fits much better:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15962529701/

both seats in the tub, driver's not sitting flat, that's why it looks a bit smaller:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15342240534/

That's where I'm at right now. 
More updates as they happen.:wave:


----------



## aussiecylon

Just another small update for you guys. Got bored with the body, so moved onto the tub. I modified the Ferrari tub a bit more by cutting off the rear bulkhead section. I then made a cardboard template and when that was a perfect fit, transferred it to sheet styrene. Here's the result:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15786623527/

I then glued the Ferrari dashboard to it:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15972334635/

So, staring at that windscreen support, I decided to just get rid of it altogether. I cut off the Ferrari's:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15946577716/

and put it on the Mach V:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15784952618/

And, wouldn't you know it, as soon as I did that, another _major _problem arose...the damn dashboard wouldn't fit  The dash was about 10mm too tall for the car....and if I shorten the whole thing by the required amount, the steering wheel will practically be sitting on the drivers seat :freak: it's already a bit of a squeeze now...I'll have to have a really good think about my next move...it's like playing chess, don't just think of your next move, you have to think a few moves ahead....obviously I suck at chess.....:drunk:

There are a whole lot of photos of the progress of this build. I plan on doing a youtube video with all the photos when this project is complete. (Which may take a while!!)

more updates as they happen.:wave:


----------



## DCH10664

I have to tip my hat to you Sir ! Because I would have certainly slammed this thing up against a wall by now. But thankfully, for those of us that are enjoying this build so much, you are a man of great patience.

My quick fix idea would be to use a smaller steering wheel. And then tilt it upward a little. As the current steering wheel is a bit big. And seems to be straight up and down. Of course I'm just looking at photos. And not the real thing. So this may or may not work.

On another note,....While you may not be trying to make an exact replica of Speed Racer's Mach V. Your modifications have brought this car closer to being an exact replica, than any of the currently available models.

And I'm sure many people (myself included) would appreciate you making a youtube video of your modifications. So that those that wish to make a replica will at least see how to make the needed changes.


----------



## aussiecylon

DCH10664...let me tell you, I have thought of slamming this damn thing against the wall so many times, that I've lost count!! Sometimes I find myself holding this thing and thinkin' of squeezing as hard as I can, much like Godzilla squashing a car!!

Well, I moved on to the body (again), as I was getting a wee :drunk: bit frustrated at the dashboard fitment issues. Decided to work on the side scoops and make them more accurate and actually functional. 

Marked where I want the scoop to be. If you have this kit, you know how pathetic these damn side scoops are!!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15808788768/

A bit more of my iphone cover was used to structure the scoop:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15994196161/

That's much more like it!! A fully functional scoop, obviously a bit of putty etc still needed, but you get the idea...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15995512002/

Still got to do the other side and am also working on the tail lights at the same time. Will post more pics in a few days time...

:wave:


----------



## DCH10664

Well I can't say I would blame you if you decided to do an episode of Godzilla meets Speed Racer :tongue: But it seems you did the right thing. And turned your focus to another area. The scoops look fantastic and functional ! The best I've ever seen on this model. 

In fact, this is an item that often gets overlooked on this model. But fixing it, as you have, makes a huge difference :thumbsup: Keep up the good work. And thanks for sharing this build !


----------



## roadrunner012

*Been following this post with great interest! Your work has been fantastic up to this point, aussiecylon! :thumbsup::thumbsup: As a kid (eons ago!) :lol: I was a big Speed Racer fan! I always thought the Mach 5 was such a COOL looking car...and now you're turning out such a COOL looking model of it! My hat's off to your skills...and I'm glad you're mustering the patience to hang in there with all the challenges! :thumbsup:*


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

Time for another update. Like I've said, I've been working on the rather pathetic looking side scoops, trying to make them look better and more realistic. I had already done one side, now time for the other.

I started by cutting out the inside portion of the scoop and shaping the intake to a more pleasing appearance:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15412160313/

Then I cut a piece of the iphone cover. I need the curved edge to form the scoop:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16031110992/

Lined it up where it would go:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16006013006/

Cut it out and shaped it to required size:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15409531854/

Glued it into place:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16006010606/

Here's the result. Obviously a bit of filler required, but it's looking real good :thumbsup::
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15409528244/

So now I have completed both sides of the car, time to move onto something else. In my previous post, I mentioned that I was working on the tail lights.

_"The kit has no tail lights, and there were no tail lights on the cartoon", I hear you say......_

Well...as I have also previously mentioned, I am not building an exact replica of the Mach V. I will add some minor modifications and 'upgrades' as I see fit. By the way....have you ever seen a car with no tail lights??....even racing cars have tail lights....and the Mach V was not only driven on the track but also on the road.....soooo.....here goes....

I had these tail lights in my kit bashing box.....no idea what they are from, probably some late 50's American car. I thought they match the Mach V's tail fins quite nicely:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15412299663/

I have never heavily modified tail lights before, so I didn't really know how to tackle it in the best way....well, this is definitely *NOT* the best way. I filled up the tail fins with epoxy putty, and filed down the portion where the light will go. Believe me, not the smartest way to do it. In this pic, you can also see how I filled in the stupid looking side marker lights on the kit. I seriously don't know what Polar Lights were thinking when they planned this kit. If you have this kit, you'll know what I'm talking about:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16006151836/

After _*a lot*_ of fitting and checking, filling and sanding and head scratching, this is what I ended up with:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15844503078/

Now, the reason I say that this was not the best way, or indeed the smartest way to do this, is because it took me ages to apply putty, wait for it to dry, sand, apply more, wait to dry, sand, apply more......and so on and so on...

So I thought I'd try a different approach on the other side....so simple.....place the tail light on the tail fin, trace around it and just use different sized drill bits to drill into the tail fin. Simple....and very quick. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16031925075/

Here's the end result. Obviously still needs a bit of putty and final shaping, but you get the idea:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15844496748/

Next on the agenda is a boot/trunk lid.....oh yeah...and I'm soooo looking forward to building a hinge system :freak::freak:

more updates as they happen...:wave:


----------



## DCH10664

I'm with you ! I don't know what Polar Lights was thinking when they were planning this model. In fact, I question if they did much thinking at all.
Myself, being a big fan of the car and cartoon. I've seen many companies, over the years, attempt to make the Mach V. 
But their attempts always fall short. And in many cases, it makes me wonder if they even bothered to watch the original cartoon. Why is it so hard for these people (who are suppose to be professionals at what they do) to get this car right ???

And while for some silly reason the Mach V didn't have tail lights. I have to applaud you for adding the tail lights. And for how you chose to do it. The tail lights and the placement of them seriously goes with the flow and rhythm of the Mach V's design. Very nice. And sleek looking. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

love the taillights, dude


----------



## whiskeyrat

Aussie the tail lamps are great... well done! You picked the perfect spot for them, they _*look*_ right, on the ends of the fins. Rest of the car seems to be coming along nicely. Great use of the phone case, it sure beats trying to get flat plastic to curve where you want it! Doing all those mods gets tedious, doesn't it? BUT... it will be worth it!


----------



## aussiemuscle308

nice. feel kinda sad i just put mine together box-stock


----------



## aussiecylon

Thanks for the comments guys. I've come to a screeching halt on any progress, as I'm getting a bit bored of this build. Too much mucking around trying to rectify the kits inadequacies. The more I look at it, the more I reckon the tail lights might be a little too big. I have smaller ones which I may try, which I think are '55? / '56? Chevy. We'll see how I feel. :drunk: And now I reckon the kits exhaust pipe outlets might be a little too high up the rear. I've checked with the cartoon, and it's in about the same place, (more or less), but I'm thinking of moving them down just a few mm's to make it look a little more pleasing to my eyes. Again, we'll see how I feel....(in other words, if I could be bothered or not....)

I have figured out a way of doing the hinge system for the boot/trunk lid. But now I'm toying with the idea of a locking mechanism, which should look and work great, at least on paper anyway (if I can source the smallest springs known to man!!!:freak yep...an actual push button release for the lid.....ohhh, someone please stop me!!

No update photos at this time, as I've just been doodling on paper on how to make this locking mechanism work....

More updates as they happen...

:wave:


----------



## whiskeyrat

aussiecylon said:


> I've come to a screeching halt on any progress, as I'm getting a bit bored of this build. Too much mucking around trying to rectify the kits inadequacies. :wave:


I share your pain, Aussie. If I might offer some words of encouragement...Don't give up! A build of this complexity can get tiresome and even boring, but remember, there's a reason you started it in the first place... Remember that image you had in your head when you first wondered:_ "Hmmm...what would it look like if I cut it apart and did *THIS*..."_? Keep that spark of creativity alive, try not to get mired in the tedium of cutting and fitting plastic, but rather try and see each modification you make as one step closer to realizing that vision you had! Sure, you'll end up making compromises along the way, and perhaps even re-working areas that you had thought you had finished, but at the end of it all you'll have a great looking build that is distinctly and uniquely yours, the embodiment of that spark of inspiration you had way back before you started. 

That, plus the fact that we'll all be sorely disappointed if you hurl the thing against the wall and we never get to see the end result of what is a promising build! Think of the children! :tongue:


----------



## roadrunner012

*I don't know if anyone here has seen the Speed Racer movie...I did not get the chance to go see it myself...but the Mach 5 that was used in the movie was, I thought, pretty darn cool!!! I think they did a great job of replicating the cartoon car in 1:1. Aussiecylon, I'm posting some pix of that movie car, as well as Speed's (cartoon) steering wheel. Enjoy!*


----------



## roadrunner012




----------



## Zombie_61

roadrunner012 said:


> *I don't know if anyone here has seen the Speed Racer movie...I did not get the chance to go see it myself...but the Mach 5 that was used in the movie was, I thought, pretty darn cool...*


*Personal opinion: Don't kill yourself trying to see it; it's really a children's movie, and very different from the cartoon series. And if I'm remembering correctly, except for two or three scenes the Mach 5 is barely seen in it.*


----------



## aussiecylon

Yeah Roadrunner, I've seen all the photos that are on the internet, I've done_ a lot _of research on this car, let me tell you.!! There's some really good stuff on youtube. The car you posted is based on a corvette. Really cool. I've also got _a lot_ of screen shots of the car and interior from the cartoon series for inspiration and reference . But like I said, I'm not really a fan of the show and not emotionally tied to the car to make it an _exact _replica. There will/might/may/probably be some minor alterations as I see fit. The dash/interior will probably not be as seen in the show, as I really couldn't be bothered replicating it. I'm just using the Ferrari dash with maybe a few alterations....well....maybe 

No progress at all.....maybe I'll re-start this in a week or two....It's Summer here now, Christmas, New Years etc....holidays, beach etc....and let's face it....I'll rather be on the beach checking out babes in bikinis than cutting up plastic:woohoo:


----------



## DCH10664

Aussiecylon, I surely can't blame you for wanting to be on the beach ! Especially with all those gorgeous Australian women ! :woohoo: Heaven knows you guys got some of the most beautiful women on earth down under !

And maybe that's just what you need. A week or two away from this build. But it would surely be a shame to let this one go unfinished. This is one of those builds that is down right inspirational ! And I would truly hate to miss out on seeing some of your ideas come true.

"an actual push button release for the lid.....ohhh, someone please stop me!!"

I'm not going to try to stop you. I'm going to hire you some cheerleaders !! I would love to see you pull that off !!

As for the exhaust. I can see where it may be a bit high. Because where it is would mean the exhaust pipes are somehow routed through the trunk. But I still think the tail lights are perfect. They really look to go with the flow of the car. But still, I'm looking at pictures. While you are seeing the real deal.

And if you can't find time to post update pics of the build. I'm sure we would all love some pics of the ladies on the beach ! :tongue:


----------



## aussiecylon

OK guys....I felt a little guilty not working on this car for a while, so time for a very small update. 

Firstly, I made a cardboard template of the boot/trunk, traced it on sheet and this is the result. Perfect fit:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16064950416/

Next on the agenda, I jumped to the front. If you recall, I mentioned in my earlier posts that I wasn't happy with the front end look of the car. It needed "something" to tie in the pointy bits. I wasn't happy with having a straight edge....it just didn't look "right" or "cool" enough. So I'm in the very early stages of tying in those pointy bits:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16088828401/

Yeah, I know it looks crappy now, but I will shave those added on bits to only about a couple of mm or so. Then add some putty to smooth it all out and get a good flow line happening. I've drilled those holes to give the putty something to grab onto. 

Oh, before I forget, this one's for you DCH10664: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15904951227/
Hey, eyes off the skinny one.....she's all mine!!!

More updates as they (slowly) happen....
:wave:


----------



## DCH10664

No need to feel guilty. All work and no play, makes for a dull life ! We all need our play time.

The trunk lid looks perfect. But I'm not yet sure what you are going for on the front end. Over the years in various comic books. The front end of the Mach V has been slightly modified in different ways. Some making it a little sharper looking. Some making it a little fatter looking. And some even rounding it off somewhat. So I'm interested to see what new twist you may put on it.

Oh, and don't worry. I won't be looking at your girl, lol. I promise :tongue: 
But I know them girls aren't from Australia ! A friend that had visited Australia once joked that he believed that Australia exported all the ugly girls to another country by the age of 16. Because he said he never seen an ugly girl the whole time he was there !


----------



## aussiecylon

Well, I think your friend just may be right.....we certainly don't have any Kardashians here!!  I reckon the chicks in this photo have a smaller arse than Kim!! Oh please, please, please cover yourself up Kimmy!!:freak::tongue:


----------



## DCH10664

I'm no fan of the Kardashians. But I know it seems like every girl I see from Australia is drop dead gorgeous !! Unfortunately I never got the chance to visit Australia. I visited a lot of other countries while in the Navy. But never made it down under. But every guy I've known that has visited there, always spoke of how beautiful the women are.


----------



## DCH10664

Have been waiting to see some progress on your build. But I guess you are busy with other matters. So in the meantime, I thought I would share a little information with you.
I bought a model made by IMAI called "The Mach". Of course this is actually the Mach V. And it looks just like the Mach V. Even if the box art does show the car with a two-toned white and blue paint job. But I've seen Japanese companies do things like changing box art and names, just to skip around licensing issues.

I remember we spoke in an earlier post about the actual scale of the Polar Lights Mach V model. And how some people believe the scale is more like 1/32. Well I am now inclined to believe it's true. 
I also own a couple of the Polar Lights Mach V models. So I compared one of the Polar Lights models to the new IMAI model I have. While the IMAI model is 1/24 scale and the P.L. model claims to be 1/25 scale. There is a great deal of difference in the sizes. At the widest point on both models the IMAI is an inch wider. And the IMAI model is 1 1/2 longer than the P.L. model. So I am convinced that the P.L. model is actually 1/32 scale.

But still part of me has to ask how any company making this model ever came to a determination of the size of the Mach V ??? Since the dimensions of the car were never discussed on the cartoon. Nor was it ever shown beside any type of real life vehicle for comparison. Maybe they just took a guess :tongue:

But while I like this model better than the P.L. version. It was certainly far more expensive. And it's not a perfect replica. It has it's own faults, the same as every other version of this car I have seen made. One of the biggest ones being the hood. The entire front end tilts up. Rather than the hood coming up as it should.
So anyhow, I'm looking forward to your next update. And hoping you don't give up on this build. :wave:


----------



## aussiecylon

_"Busy with other matters"._...ummm, if you call staying at a beach house and enjoying the sunshine and _"sights"_, err....OK, I've been _"busy"_.

I've seen the model you're talking about and it looks awesome, although, like you mentioned, not perfect, but damn it, it looks cool.

I guess as to the scale/size of the car, they just made something that looks just about "right", something that Polar Lights obviously didn't do!! 

Well, my holidays are over now, so back to work on the Mach V. I've tinkered around a bit with the front end, as you may recall, I've been having issues with getting it to look "right". I think I've just about got it looking presentable now. Oh, and I've given up on the working latch/lock mechanism, as there is practically no room between the body and boot cavity to do any work....I think I'll have to keep it simple (KISS) and just use a simple magnet setup. 

I'm losing patience and inspiration on this project, and I'm just not motivated to work on it like I was at the start. I was constantly doing something to it back then.....but now......:beatdeadhorse:

Well, I guess I better do something to it soon, so more updates as they (very slowly) happen......

:wave:


----------



## whiskeyrat

> I'm losing patience and inspiration on this project, and I'm just not motivated to work on it like I was at the start. I was constantly doing something to it back then.....but now......


Don't give up! You've come quite a way with this build it'd be a shame to leave it now... trust me I feel your pain. Sometimes, taking an extended break from it helps to shake things out and when you return to it you have new energy. Maybe set it aside for a while, rather than quitting altogether?


----------



## DCH10664

Those sound like the kind of "matters" I would like to be busy with,.....As long as the wife didn't catch me, 

And you're right. The Mach model isn't perfect. It seems that no one can get this model right. And the one guy that really isn't trying to build a Mach V. Is coming closer to making a perfect version than these big companies.

But while you may be losing inspiration. You are sure being very inspiring with this build. And I would surely hate to see you give up on it. I'm also looking forward to the video you mentioned making of this build.
I think when others see what you have done with the kit. They will be more likely to try building it.


----------



## jimkirk

aussiecylon said:


> Oh, before I forget, this one's for you DCH10664:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15904951227/
> Hey, eyes off the skinny one.....she's all mine!!!
> 
> More updates as they (slowly) happen....
> :wave:


Damn please post a NSFE warning.(Not Safe For Eyes)


----------



## BARRYZ28

Here is my build which is the Imai version.
There is also a Resin kit from Streamlines which nice as well.
The most desirable Mach 5 model is from Club-M and has been out of production for a long time.
Don't give up, everyone remembers it differently then the other guy.
http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery9/bs_machf.htm


----------



## aussiecylon

Barry, your build looks pretty good, that's the kit I shoulda bought in the first place. It would've been finished by now!! I like the modifications you did, pretty much what I'm doing now!! 
I am still going to finish this one, the question is, "when?".... I still find myself thinking of how to overcome "this" problem or "that" one..I'm constantly "doodling" on scrap pieces of paper on how to construct the "right" type of hinge or whatever...or one that would actually work properly!! And just when I reckon I've got it right, I rethink the design and reckon I could do a better one. 
I'll get my 'mojo' back and start work on this soon. I've come too far to abandon it now.


----------

